# wondering how to remove blinds...



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

If you lift the blind out of the way is there any sign of a bracket on the back side of the headrail. Is that ring shown in your 2nd pic attached to the end of the headrail?


----------



## beerbelly918 (Apr 29, 2010)

In the middle picture is a rail that goes from the turn button to the top of the blinds covered by a plastic piece.
In the bottom picture the ring I think you are referring to pulls the blinds up and out of the way.
I've taken the two screws out that are on top in the bottom pic and nothing moves.
these are Ninik metal blinds if that helps...
By the way I still have not heard back from the manufacturer yet.Of course on their website it says they only make wood blinds.These are probably 20+ years old...

I'm thinking I may have to take a crow bar to the top piece of window frame...


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

2 ideas:

1. In the pic with the little rings, can the end of the blind be opened to reveal anything?
2. Have you tried carefully unscrewing the piece of wood directly above the blind? Maybe the blind was attached to that and then installed in the window.

Good luck. Too bad you have to take them down, your window looks really nice.


----------

